

Death of Windows XP quickly approaching - ardalzn
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/09/08/death-windows-xp-quickly-approaching/

======
lkbm
The impending death of XP really news. I hope there aren't any IT people out
there who haven't already started looking into their XP transition plan, if
they still have XP widely used in their company.

The article also discusses the issues with Windows 8's UI not working well on
regular (non-touchscreen) computers. My understanding was that it had a UI
compatibility mode that would make it look and feel like 7. They gloss over
this with a single sentence: "The Windows 8.1 update coming out next month
will allow you to bring back some of the old Windows."

Four paragraphs about how this is a usability disaster, with one sentence
mentioning, almost as an aside, that it might actually not be an issue at all?

